# skinners ... who uses it?



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

hi all,

i have duffy currently on orijen and she has terrible wind and sometimes not very nice poos. We are in the process of training her not to eat dog poo be it her or another dogs and she is getting better at leaving it for a nice treat instead.
my husband has been made redundant and as the price of orijen has gone up we are looking to changing to a less expensive brand.
i have been looking at skinners and also the natural dog food company as i had samples from them.
skinners is cheaper but the natural dog food company seems better?
so what i would like to know please is if you use skinners hiw do you find it?
does your dog have no wind on it and good poos?
do they have a glossy coat?
does it make them hyper at all?
anything you can tell me would be great in helping me decide as i just really can't afford the orijen anymore 
thankyou guys


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi i had bonnie on skinners puppy it is very good but i have switched her to the vitalin adult which is grain free about the same money as skinners and they are good quality food her coat has since goten softer and poos have been no trouble at all as it has probiotics in it and she loves it she still had a few days where her poo would be runny but the vitalin has been fine it is a very good food close to origen but is less ,money and lasts well hope this helps


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

tasha15 said:


> hi i had bonnie on skinners puppy it is very good but i have switched her to the vitalin adult which is grain free about the same money as skinners and they are good quality food her coat has since goten softer and poos have been no trouble at all as it has probiotics in it and she loves it she still had a few days where her poo would be runny but the vitalin has been fine it is a very good food close to origen but is less ,money and lasts well hope this helps


thankyou tasha,

have just looked at vitalin and now i'm very confused as it looks very good. anything that stops her wind would be a bonus!! she can clear a room in seconds!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes I use it sometimes for my 2 girls if I have nothing else (I feed raw) and they like it  My mums 2 have it also and they thrive on the Skinners Matienence and Duck & Rice x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Victoriaj, Why dont you send for some samples? 

I was in the a similar situation as you. After reading lots here (I think the thread was called "best budget food" I got it down to either Vitalin Adult Maintenance Chicken or Skinners Duck and Rice/Salmon and Rice and sent for samples of all 3. 

Skinners send large samples and their duck and rice works out at £20 per 15kg bag - fed at 100g per 10kg dog weight its a bargain. The Salmon and Rice is just as good but £5 more. Vitalin works out a couple of pounds more again and you have to feed a little more BUT it has a higher meat content and potato whereas skinners has rice. I let Heidi make the final decision. She wouldnt touch the duck and rice, liked the Vitalin but found the kibbles quite hard and really went for the salmon and rice.

I decided that was the best way to go for us as I like to give her a bit of wet food for variety and OH is a butcher so she gets plenty of bones to make up for the lower meat content in Skinners.

She is loving it and doing really well.

Hope this helps
Sandie


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Our dogs are on SKinners duck and rice and they are doing really well. Very pleased indeed.


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

skinners are sending some samples and i know she likes the natural food company as she has had samples already, but it is more expensive.
will get some vitalin samples too.
so if she ends up on skinners will i need to add meat to it to make up for the loss of meat content do you think?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My pair are fed Skinners hypoallergenic... usually just dry but occasionally I add some chappie or raw mince.. they get a raw bone once a week or fortnight.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

The only experience of Vitalin i have had is Vitalin gold...more seemed to come out the bottem than went in the top!
Also very smelly wind
I use Skinners muesli mix about 5 times a week together with a homemade/raw diet. He does well on it and have to say is not too windy.


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi well skinners was good but occasionaly she did fart and upset tummy now and again but the vitalin has the prebiotics and things for gut flora which keeps it all ok and she has been fine ever since the natural pet food i sent for some samples also and it gave bonnie really bad wind so would maybe avoid this one but you are looking at the right choices glad to help


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in pretty much the same position, Orijen doesn't seem to suit my dogs sadly, so am swapping back to skinners, they do very well on both duck and rice and salmon and rice. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Skinners and Vitalin both do large ranges of dog feed. I narrowed it down to the hypoallergenic varieties with joint and tummy supplements.

They are both balanced feeds - Im sure you dont have to give them anything else, it's just my preference after reading lots here and also my fuss pot has worked out that when the kibbles are gone - good things arrive.  so would be pointless me choosing a high meat content food I suppose. 

Good luck with the samples. 

You will have to let us know how you get on.


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

i will do
the lady i emailed at skinners has recommended which skinners products will be better for duffy and what would be good for her when she is older.
she is sending me a skinners brochure with the samples 
very helpful lady  
if i can find a kibble that stops the bad wind and also stop her eating dog poo all will be right with the world!!!!!!!!!:blush2:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Was going to say the lady from Skinners is lovely. I emailed with a couple of queries when I received the samples and she was really helpful. I think she is called Fleur.


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Was going to say the lady from Skinners is lovely. I emailed with a couple of queries when I received the samples and she was really helpful. I think she is called Fleur.


the lady who emailed me was called becky
skinners obviously have a few friendly ladies working there


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

ok well i got samples of field and trial crunchy which is suitable from 8 months so i gave duffy a few as treats and she loved them.

i have now ordered a small bag of the puppy and junior. looked at the field and trial puppy but am worried that because that range is for working dogs and she is a pet that it would be too high in calories. she has 2 good off lead walks a day and gets plenty of play time at home too. she is nearly 6 months old now. do any of you feed any of the field and trial that don't have working dogs and should i maybe get some naturediet or something to add to the skinners or just feed it as it is?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Victoriaj,
I feed the Field and Trial Salmon and Potato. Heidi is a v active little terrier that has oodles of exercise but not a working dog. The "working dog" side of it makes it exempt from VAT. Have a quick look at some other makes and you will see that their Protein, oil etc is probably just the same or maybe even higher. I wouldn't worry about that.

It's a balanced diet so you dont have to supplement any wet food if you dont want to. I give Heidi either a raw chicken wing or beef rib bone every evening for a bit of variety and because she loves them.

Good luck with your decision and glad you doggie likes it.


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

thankyou for that hopefully she will get on fine with it ... fingers crossed!


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I recently got sent some samples from skinners. I didnt give them to Chester to try as the first ingredient was maize. Still they didn't go to waste my sisters dog ate them instead!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_I recently got sent some samples from skinners. I didnt give them to Chester to try as the first ingredient was maize. Still they didn't go to waste my sisters dog ate them instead!_

After reading lots here I dont like the idea of feeding maize either so I narrowed it down to their hypoallergenic salmon and rice/duck and rice. Rice unfortunately is the main ingredient but I went with it because I feed a bit of raw which tops up the meat element.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> _I recently got sent some samples from skinners. I didnt give them to Chester to try as the first ingredient was maize. Still they didn't go to waste my sisters dog ate them instead!_
> 
> After reading lots here I dont like the idea of feeding maize either so I narrowed it down to their hypoallergenic salmon and rice/duck and rice. Rice unfortunately is the main ingredient but I went with it because I feed a bit of raw which tops up the meat element.


That's a good idea. Never thought if that 

Chester is on orijen at the moment. I just like to keep an idea of what he does like so I have a back up should he go off it


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I am currently switching Zeus and Milo over to the Skinners Field & Trial Maintenance, can't argue with £15 per month for their food rather then the £25-£30.


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

slakey said:


> I am currently switching Zeus and Milo over to the Skinners Field & Trial Maintenance, can't argue with £15 per month for their food rather then the £25-£30.


the maintenance looks good but when i spoke to my vet this morning she said that i should avoid the field and trial (not that she's seen the ingredients) as it would probably make her put on weight and she also said i shouldn't add any naturesdiet to it as it is a complete food already


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

victoriaj said:


> the maintenance looks good but when i spoke to my vet this morning she said that i should avoid the field and trial (not that she's seen the ingredients) as it would probably make her put on weight and she also said i shouldn't add any naturesdiet to it as it is a complete food already


I switched from Burns to Skinners Duck and rice at Xmas. The lady at the pet shop told me to watch that the dogs don't put on weight but if you compare the protein and fat % to premium, grain free dog foods it is actually much lower. My 9 year old JRTs are doing really well on this food, and although I was worried that Molly may put on weight because she is not as active as her sister due to hip problems, I am pleased to say that she has maintained her weight.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I think perhaps it's easy to jump to the conclusion that working dog food is going to make a non working dog put on weight without looking at what the food contains and to automatically assume it must be equivalent to something like Skinners Superior.

As mentioned a lot of Skinners Field and Trial has equivalent or maybe lower levels of protein and oil than lots of other non working makes. Skinners non working range levels are much the same as their field and trial.

I was actually concerned the other way. Heidi had been on Wainwrights puppy - 30% protein, then PAH Silver bag adult - 26% and now Skinners Field and Trial at only 20% protein. Wainwrights adult is 23% protein. So she is on a working dog food but getting less protein. I spoke to skinners about this and they said there is no reason for concern.

I suppose the bottom line is Skinners are the experts in feed, Vets in Health


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

we've just switched dusty to the skinners... she was on wainwrights puppy but was so unenthusiastic at meal times that i resorted to adding a little wet food just to tempt her, now she's on the skinners she actually enjoys her food and she's much less windy on it. i was impressed with the price too, where ive been getting from its £16.50 for a 15kg bag but if you buy two its £25 so its aright bargain and she loves it... winner all round


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I think perhaps it's easy to jump to the conclusion that working dog food is going to make a non working dog put on weight without looking at what the food contains and to automatically assume it must be equivalent to something like Skinners Superior.
> 
> As mentioned a lot of Skinners Field and Trial has equivalent or maybe lower levels of protein and oil than lots of other non working makes. Skinners non working range levels are much the same as their field and trial.
> 
> ...


i think that is so true have spoke to my friend both her dogs are on skinners and she feeds field and trial duck and rice cos its hypoallergenic and her dogs are great!

still waiting on my delivery but am now happy that when she is about 9 months i will put her on the field and trial range


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad we were able to shed some light for you. 

I found mine wasnt that keen on Wainwright's puppy either always putting herself on hungar strike and waiting for something better to come along.
No problem with skinners tho.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

For the weight issues, surely you can just cut down on the food so your not giving them so much, that's what I've done with Zeus I just cut him down and now he looks a lot better.

Also the Beta Pet Maintenance was 23% Protein and this Skinners Field & Trial Pet Maintenance is only 18%, also Skinners is no doubt a lot better the Beta, even though the man at the Pet Shop said they're pretty much the same.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i use it for my GSD bitch, i did use feild maintenace and large bite and she did ok with that, however i asked for some saples and she went totally crazy for the salmon and rice. she is on skinners salmon and rice now and her coat looks amazing on it, her teeth are amazingly white too and sh eis nearly 7 years old.

she isn't very smelly either, she was extremely smelly on the Skinner's Premier Large Bite food.

here is the skinners site
Skinners Dog Food | Products


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hhmmm I did think there must be something pretty special about the salmon and rice. Heidi hasn't been a great fan of any dry and turned her nose up point blank at the duck and rice. Contemplated the Vitalin Adult Maintenance (which I wanted to put her on)but the kibbles were a bit hard and I could see us going down "fuss pot route". Salmon and rice was my last sample and she literally woofed it down. So that was the decider for me.

I am giving her the full RDA at the mo and supplementing alternate evenings with a chicken wing or beef rib bone. Her weight is fine at the mo but I will keep an eye on it (she has just been spayed) and reduce the skinners if necessary.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Hhmmm I did think there must be something pretty special about the salmon and rice. Heidi hasn't been a great fan of any dry and turned her nose up point blank at the duck and rice. Contemplated the Vitalin Adult Maintenance (which I wanted to put her on)but the kibbles were a bit hard and I could see us going down "fuss pot route". Salmon and rice was my last sample and she literally woofed it down. So that was the decider for me.
> 
> I am giving her the full RDA at the mo and supplementing alternate evenings with a chicken wing or beef rib bone. Her weight is fine at the mo but I will keep an eye on it (she has just been spayed) and reduce the skinners if necessary.


i was a bit worried about my GSD putting on weight after her spay, she has put on 1.5KG since her spay OP several months ago. Overall she looks healthy and she has a waist.

i was actually quite shocked with my dogs reaction to the salmon and rice food. it was like i was feeding her a steak lol


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Dante's just over 3 months now and has been on Wainwrights since he finished his first bag of Beta that the breeder provided. He loves it and it makes his fur so soft but it gives him quite bad gas. It's the worst thing in the world to sit watching the telly with him sleeping by my feet. LOL. I got a small bag of Skinners puppy which I've been mixing in with Wainwrights for about 2 weeks now. The kibble's a really nice small size and I use it as a training treat sometimes. He's not as gassy which is nice but I'm still not fully convinced with Skinners, their ingredients list was a bit vague although was all natural. I'm thinking about giving Arden Grange a go. Also received a 1kg bag of Hills Science Plan from a puppy party I took him to last week. Haven't given it a go yet because I've never had any intentions of switching him to it. Would rather stick to an all natural British brand TBH.

Just for the record, no problems with weight on Skinners. Don't know if it's different for puppies.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The people at Skinners are v polite and helpful. I would send them an email listing your queries and concerns and see what they say.
I'm hoping Heidi doesnt put on too much weight and cant advise on that I'm afraid but again if you email skinners, maybe they will be able to put your mind at ease. At least the Salmon and Rice is on the lower protein threshold.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

My GRs have been on skinners field and trial for 2yrs now and have no weight issue at all,i never over feed them,i keep well under the limit to what it says on the bag,they do also have wet food,they have lovely coats and are in top condition as you can see in picc.
I have tried many premium brands in the past but nothing suits them like skinners has.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm a big Skinners fan - my Ziggy does better on it than previously on Burns. She's intolerant of wheat, maize and soya and I have to be very careful what she eats, so I feed the salmon and rice. She has a shiny coat, good poos, no farts, no wet dog smell or other body odour, excellent teeth for her age (so the vet says) and she's fit, active, calm and happy. It comes at a very reasonable price, and she likes it. What more can you want?


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

just an update have started duffy on her skinners now and she is having some priccechoice minced chicken mixed in with it. fingers crossed all will go well as she is loving it and have found a lovely man nearby who sells it for a good price and he is so helpful


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I switched to the Field & Trial salmon & rice about 2 months ago after using wainwrights Salmon & potato for about 2 years. It suited the dogs and gave them lovely shiny coats, no wind & firm poops but just became too expensive and they'd started to turn to pick at it in the last few months. They scoff down the skinners and so far i'm quite happy with it as a cheaper alternative. I have to feed a bit more that the RDA as with old food and they've had occasional wind and slightly less firm poops than the wainwrights but not to the extent i need to switch and i'm also saving £10 a bag . 

I found that my dogs don't suit poultry based food after trying various brands and had terrible toxic wind and soft poops with each, so it might be worth trying a different meat or carb type to see if it improves. Adding a spoonful of bio/natural yoghurt or using charcoal biscuits can also help. 

The vet probably just heard working and assumed high protein, but its only 20% which is what they tend to recommend for most pet dogs. I get it from vetuk at £22.18 and they deliver it for free if you order over £39, so i just get 2 bags at a time.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Funnily enough mine was a bit "windy" on wainwrights and was v picky with it too. No probs with Skinners tho and pooh is perfect - cant see me changing in a hurry.


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> I switched to the Field & Trial salmon & rice about 2 months ago after using wainwrights Salmon & potato for about 2 years. It suited the dogs and gave them lovely shiny coats, no wind & firm poops but just became too expensive and they'd started to turn to pick at it in the last few months. They scoff down the skinners and so far i'm quite happy with it as a cheaper alternative. I have to feed a bit more that the RDA as with old food and they've had occasional wind and slightly less firm poops than the wainwrights but not to the extent i need to switch and i'm also saving £10 a bag .
> 
> I found that my dogs don't suit poultry based food after trying various brands and had terrible toxic wind and soft poops with each, so it might be worth trying a different meat or carb type to see if it improves. Adding a spoonful of bio/natural yoghurt or using charcoal biscuits can also help.
> 
> The vet probably just heard working and assumed high protein, but its only 20% which is what they tend to recommend for most pet dogs. I get it from vetuk at £22.18 and they deliver it for free if you order over £39, so i just get 2 bags at a time.


so do you think that maybe its the poultry causing the runny poos?
the man in the pet shop also said natural yoghurt 
do you put some in every feed until the poos firm up?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi has been fine on Salmon and rice. Had a long transition period tho (prob 2 wks).
I started giving her natural yogurt when she was spayed. (100% Skinners by then). She had it morning and evening with her tablets. Ever since I have been giving her about tablespoon every day for breakfast :lol:


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Heidi has been fine on Salmon and rice. Had a long transition period tho (prob 2 wks).
> I started giving her natural yogurt when she was spayed. (100% Skinners by then). She had it morning and evening with her tablets. Ever since I have been giving her about tablespoon every day for breakfast :lol:


do you just mix it with her food in the morning?
she has finally started having firm poos for the first time since we have had her and the wind has subsided o. i am so pleased and am so happy withthe skinners


----------

